# Tjet MGB



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

check this out!



















this thing is TINY... very light, great handling body...










--rick


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Mgb/gt*

Dear Rick;

Great Job ! With MG-Rover in recievership, you are truly picking up where they left off !

Neal :dude:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Excellent! now that is a sweet sweet car.....if they ever go into production give me a call!

Dave


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Is that from Claus?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

noddaz said:


> Is that from Claus?


 noop... actually, it's from Kevin Crowe at Winning Edge. Got it at the Philly show...

hey coach, it IS in production... but you gotta find the guy listed above. I don't know if he has a web site...

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Saw a vanity plate on an MGB...IAMAMG too funny!
That is a neat body...almost like running it neckid, eh? LOL


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Mgb Gt*

Hi folks,

nice MGB GT body, indeed!

Bauer did (or still does) a very similar body - as a street car (with bumpers) as well as a race car body. I think the main difference is the fat fenders Rick´s car has. 

If I had found that diecast early enough I sure would have done it too! 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> noop... actually, it's from Kevin Crowe at Winning Edge. Got it at the Philly show...
> 
> hey coach, it IS in production... but you gotta find the guy listed above. I don't know if he has a web site...
> 
> --rick


Wow.
I didn't notice them at the show...
Maybe next time...
Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*MGB GT => Bauer clone???*

Hi folks,

Rick´s blue MGB GT just didn´t let me sleep so I took a closer look at a Bauer MGB:



















Could it be that somebody didn´t just stumble over the same diecast but did a plain and shameless repop of the Bauer body? I don´t want to be guilty of any false accusations nor start a discussion about moralty but this wouldn´t be the first Bauer "clone"... :-( 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu

P.S.: One could argue once again that 99% of the resin bodies around are "stolen" from some diecast manufacturers, but IMHO it´s still a difference between modifying an anonymous Made in H.K. millionseller diecast and repopping the work of another resin caster!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Someone is being sincerely flattered...


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*T-jet MBG Re-pops*

As a matter of ethics I go out of my way not to copy anything that is made by another caster.I find there are enough old Atlas,Eldon,TYCO S etc. to be copied.

Neal :dude:


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Repopping resin stuff...*

Hi Neal,

yep, I think yours is the appropriate attitude. I know a couple of resin casters duplicating their fellows´ work - this just doesn´t feel O.K. to me! 

You´re absolutely right: There are so many nice vintage slotcar bodies crying for being buried in silicone and even more and nicer toy cars one can develop decent resin bodies from. So why "steal" some other caster´s work if you can do something unique even though this requires a bit more effort? 

Of course it can always happen that 2 guys independently from each other find a nice diecast and make resin bodies from it, but that´s a different story.

Hopefully the blue MGB Rick has shown us is just a coincident... :hat: 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Thanks for your kind thouhts*

Dear Claus;

Thanks for your kind thoughts.BTW, have you ever checked out my postings ? I just did a re-popped Atlas ' 62 Impala (not yeet posted) & am completing another Earnhardt Bentley Intimidator.


Neal :dude:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Ive been tempted, seeing some really great resins, but its not the same satisfaction as molding something "your own" (when I saw your own I mean your own casting of a diecast or off the wall find)


----------

